# health certificates



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

News flash for me today- to get the required health certificate for the two goats I am bringing to the rendy I had to also get them microchipped. I could have opted to have Noggin's ear tatooed or a metal tag put through it, but Jackie is a la mancha and so couldnt' be tagged or tatooed except by painfully tatooing his tail, so I suggested microchipping and my vet called the Wyoming dept. of Agriculture and they said microchip would be O.K. So we did that, and I got the required health certificate.
I thought I would post this because somehow this came as a surprise to me. I guess I should have expected that there would have to be some sort of permanent identification on the goats.

Big brother is watching my goats now too.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I'd go with microchipping as the only identifikation every day over ear tags.

I had to put ear tags in my goat's ears last fall and since then I spent my time with treating infected ears. Not every goat, not all of the time but ever and ever re-occuring.

EU-law doesn't accept the microchip as only identifikation, goats have to have at least one ear tag


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

What state are you coming from? I just called my vet and he said one certificate covers all four goats, and they don't need tagged. He'll issue it the day I leave. I'm in UT


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm coming from California.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It depends on what state you are from. You vet is the one to tell you as their license is on the line. Some states have different agreements than others.


----------

